# Replacement part for a Regent power filter.



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking for a part for the Regent Power filter, not sure size (problem) it has two sides to it, and I am looking for the piece that prevents the fish from getting sucked up inside it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It sounds like you need the intake strainer. MarineLand made the Regent filters. They're like the Penguin models w/o the bio-wheel. You can match your filter to a comparable Penguin filter and use it's intake strainer.

Here's the parts site: http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/CustomerService/default.aspx?id=2198

Here's some of the Penguin strainers. 
3/4" strainer - https://www.marineland.com/store/34-Intake-Stainer-for-PF99-PF99B-PF125B-PF170B-pkg-of-2-P275C0.aspx
1" strainer - https://www.marineland.com/store/1-Strainer-P215C0.aspx


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you, I bought one, thanks.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

